# How do I remove this image in osCommerce?



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi I have a quick question for osCommerce experts. I am trying to remove this small image that is placed on the upper righthand corner (acompanied with the default line of "What's New Here on the front page?" ). When I click categories, there are also small image on the upper righthand corner in the mid section (I say mid section because I have left and right columns...) close to my right column. 

Could anybody tell me how to get rid of this image? Thanks.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I can't answer your question as I am in the process of building my site myself and I just visited the osCommerce Forums. I attached a link that may help you with your problem. 

Hope this helps.

How Do I ...? All the basic install questions regularly asked... - osCommerce Community Support Forums


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks. I also go to this forum (a lot) and looks for answers since I am very new to this. I removed "account", "cart" and "checkout" clip art from includes/header.php reading this forum but I could not find how to remove above mentioned images...


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

The image that is showing when you see the WELCOME line is in the following file
catalog/includes/languages/yourlanguage/index.php 
In that file you will see a code that looks like this:
define(TEXT_MAIN)
After that, you will see some html formatting. That is where you will find that image.. If you right click on that image, you will also be able to find the file name so its easier to find it when you are searching.


The categories images are called in the following file
catalog/index.php

In there you will see the code calling for the category and then a table with the following type of code:
[TD][/TD]

(it should be somewhere around 110)

Then you just remove the image code in there.. HOWEVER if you do this, when you upload an image for the categories in the admin section, those images will never show. You shouldnt remove them if you ask me.


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you for the detailed input. I followed your advise and decided to "replace" the image with my jpg image. I downloaded catalog/index.php and found the image that I want to remove (table_background_default.gif). so I deleted the file name and typed my image file name.jpg as follows:

Get the right image for the top-right
$image = DIR_WS_IMAGES . 'canadianflag1.jpg';

and then, I uploaded my image into the image file folder but the image does not show up... What am I doing wrong??  I still see the original default image on the upper right corner. Do I need to do anything else?? Please help. Thanks


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Oops. I typed over the different image file name. I finally got it and was be able to replace it. Thanks!!!


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

zensan said:


> Thank you for the detailed input. I followed your advise and decided to "replace" the image with my jpg image. I downloaded catalog/index.php and found the image that I want to remove (table_background_default.gif). so I deleted the file name and typed my image file name.jpg as follows:
> 
> Get the right image for the top-right
> $image = DIR_WS_IMAGES . 'canadianflag1.jpg';
> ...


I am no pro but as i have done webpages for myself it should be canadianflag1.jpg not ahving these ' before and after ..hope this helps..


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

so you got it??

Just so you know, its USUALLY easier to just create your graphics that you want to put in place of the existing ones and make them the SAME NAME as the existing.. So if you called your canadian flah TABLE_BACGROUND_DEFAULT and uploaded it to the images folder, it would replace the existing with your file.. HOWEVER, there are multiple places where that image is used, so there will be SOME Places where you will have to change the code, but overall, you CAN do that,,

There are SOO many little crappy images all over that demo site, and it took me a few months to find them all and get rid of them. I STILL have some that I am finding occasionally.. but for the most part, i have gotten rid of all of them that any average customer might come across.


----------

